# Es bien



## shnen

Hola, 
Ultimamente he oído la afirmación 'es bien' con el mismo significado como 'está bien' unas cuantas veces; creo que las únicas personas que he oído decir esto son de España. No creo que me equivoque porque personas distintas lo han dicho y también un chico lo escribió en un chat. ¿Es esto algo bastante común en la habla coloquial castellana? ¿Se ve como algo muy maleducado? O ¿es sólo para burlarse? No sé si los que lo dijeron son de una parte específica de España, pero estoy seguro de que son Españoles. ¿También se puede usar esta estructura con otras formas del verbo 'estar' como por ejemplo 'soy bien' etcétera? Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Para mí no tiene ningún sentido. Si nos das un fragmento del contexto en que lo has leído, podremos intentar descubrir lo que pasa.

Un saludo y bienvenido al foro


----------



## shnen

Gracias por la respuesta y el bienvenido, Lurrezko. Sólo puedo dar el contexto de una vez que lo leí, porque saqué un pantallazo: alguien dice 'no tengo muy buenos recuerdos del whisky', y este dice 'depende cual; el de cuatro euros del familia es bien'. Ahora que lo pienso, creo que este hombre es gallego. 
Saludos


----------



## bacchebenevenies

Mira, personalmente nunca la he utilizado ni la he escuchado en mis círculos más cercanos, pero sí estoy seguro, y lo confirmo a partir de lo que dices, de que evidentemente la expresión se acaba de popularizar y es más bien vulgar. Creo que la he leído solamente en Twitter, a un usuario que suele jugar con el idioma y utilizar expresiones poco usuales, lo que avala lo que has dicho, pues en Argentina no la usa casi nadie. Desconozco si en su uso original cumple una función irónica o maleducada. Esto es todo lo que sé.
Saludos
PD: Lo que sí es seguro es que significa "está bien".


----------



## Lurrezko

shnen said:


> Gracias por la respuesta y el bienvenido, Lurrezko. Sólo puedo dar el contexto de una vez que lo leí, porque saqué un pantallazo: alguien dice 'no tengo muy buenos recuerdos del whisky', y este dice 'depende cual; el de cuatro euros del familia es bien'. Ahora que lo pienso, creo que este hombre es gallego.
> Saludos



Es extraño: _el de cuatro euros del familia es bien_ es una frase que no me suena nativa. 

Un saludo


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Es extraño: _el de cuatro euros del familia es bien_ es una frase que no me suena nativa.


¿Será cosa del whisky barato?


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> ¿Será cosa del whisky barato?



O que tuiteaba Johan Cruyff.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> O que tuiteaba Johan Cruyff.


Sí señor, suena tal cual.


----------



## ukimix

En mi vecindario no es ajena la expresión coloquial "Fulano de tal es bien" que corresponde a una valoración positiva que indica que el fulano es una persona bien intencionada, o confiable, o que hará lo que se espera que haga, etc. Yo no uso la construcción en el habla y sería un despropósito incluirla en un texto.

Miren este trino que confirma la hipótesis del origen etílico: Primer paso para perder peso, limón, es bien, no


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Es un uso cada vez más común en redes sociales. En Twitter, se trata de una muletilla que constituye por sí misma una categoría de tuits (así como lo son _gente que_, _si [...] __déjalo ir_, _una amiga más_). En general, asocio ese “es bien” a las hablas informales de la gente joven. En cuanto a lo pragmático, dicha expresión denota *aprobación* y se la emplea a menudo para calificar situaciones, personas o cosas que producen una sensación de bienestar o de satisfacción.

Me refiero a este fenómeno en este hilo del foro Francés-Español: être bien (une chose).

Algunos ejemplos:


> @miwoki
> 
> Cuando consigues sincronizar con el PC, que haga todo lo que necesitas y como lo necesitas... #EsBien
> 
> Tuit: https://twitter.com/miwoki/status/560770960685813760
> @kpitel
> 
> Cruzarse con un paisano de unos 80 años con enormes auriculares jvc tarareando a los Rolling en el metro ES BIEN
> 
> Tuit: https://twitter.com/kpitel/status/528116257417998337
> @subiendoelpan
> 
> Os voy a contar una expresión en galego y cómo se ha apocopado:
> 
> "O seu fillo non é ben acabado"
> ↓
> "Non é ben"
> ↓
> "No es bien"
> 
> Por eso, cuando vais de modernos diciendo "es bien", nosotros hacemos "pfffff".^^
> 
> Tuit: https://twitter.com/subiendoelpan/status/558028176329572353


----------



## Lurrezko

Virgen santa, ahora me siento como un carcamal. No estoy en Twitter y jamás había leído una estupidez semejante.

Un saludo


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Lurrezko said:


> Virgen santa, ahora me siento como un carcamal. No estoy en Twitter y jamás había leído una estupidez semejante.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues oirlo es peor. Por aquí se oye bastante como broma entre gente bastante joven (veintipocosañeros). Y es habitual decirlo con algo que quiere sonar como acento ruso (aunque las variantes más castizas tampoco son raras).

La idea es enfatizar la bondad de lo que se habla. En mi trabajo es trendingtopic :/


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo del gallego es un puro disparate. En gallego es normal y fraseológica la construcción *é ben *(esa explicación que se da _supra e_s ingenua y suena a "etimología popular"), lo cual no quiere decir que lo sea en español.
El español sólo admite la construcción *es bien* cuando _bien_ es un substantivo, como _es bien para tí, te lo aseguro_.


----------



## swift

Gracias, Xiao. A mí me olía sospechosa la explicación del gallego pero dejé el ejemplo porque ilustra la tendencia sobre la que estamos discutiendo: _cuando vais de modernos diciendo "es bien"_.


----------



## Peripes

Bueno, aquí en algunas zonas de Perú no es inusual escuchar cosas como:

_-Ese chico es bien guapo.
-Niña, eres bien molestosa.

_Aunque siempre con un adjetivo, solo "es bien" por acá no tendría sentido.


----------



## shnen

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Puede que sea sólo error causado por hablar gallego, y es probable que eso haya tenido algo que ver en este caso, pero creo que también se ve (o yo por lo menos lo he visto) demasiado para ser solamente un error de este modo. A mí me parece bien la teoría de que será algo del internet que nació por unos jóvenes bromeando. A lo mejor me equivoco, pero creo que el uso que has mencionado, Peripes, es común por casi todas partes: no puedo poner un enlace porque soy nuevo aquí, pero he encontrado un hilo por buscar la frase 'es bien difícil' en google en el que una argentina y también un(a) español(a) confirman que se usa. El número del hilo es '773265'.

Saludos


----------



## swift

shnen said:


> A lo mejor me equivoco, pero creo que el uso que has mencionado, Peripes, es común por casi todas partes: no puedo poner un enlace porque soy nuevo aquí, pero he encontrado un hilo por buscar la frase 'es bien difícil' en google en el que una argentina y también un(a) español(a) confirman que se usa.


Este es el hilo en cuestión: es bien difícil. Los ejemplos de Peripes, como el del hilo al que nos refieres, no tienen nada que ver con la expresión “es bien”.  En esas oraciones, “bien” es un adverbio y es común y corriente en todo el ámbito hispánico.


----------



## mauroz77

Un poco tarde pero justamente estaba buscando en este sitio alguna publicación referente a este tema. Desde hace uno o dos años he venido escuchando esa expresión en Colombia, principalmente en gente joven. También creo que se trata de una moda o algo, pero se ha expandido de manera muy rápida. Suena muy mal, como, sin intención de ofender, un extranjero que apenas comienza a aprender español y no domina la diferencia de "ser" y "estar". Lo peor del caso es que ya no parece ser una broma, como se decía en un mensaje anterior. Me da la impresión de que quién usa esa expresión no es consciente de que es errónea.

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo también lo he oído varias veces y no lo he entendido. Hace algunos años, ahora ya cada vez menos.
Es antiidiomático, y no creo que sea por no distinguir bien ser/estar, sino que tiene toda la pinta de ser alguna broma de moda en internet como aquella del "ola k ase", que se populariza por decirse mal y tomarse a broma, y que rápidamente cae también luego en desuso.
He encontrado por ejemplo esto, que ya lo consideraba "pasado de moda" en 2016: “Es bien” es mal
En castellano por supuesto es "está bien", nunca "es bien" (salvo como adverbio ante un adjetivo: "es bien sabido que...").


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Yo sólo paso a recalcar que la expresión usada en Colombia es sólo dirigida a personas, tal como lo explicó ukimix. No significa "está bien". Significa "Es bueno/bienintencionado/recto/honesto/de_buen_corazón/etc.".

La expresión con el significado al que se refiere el autor del hilo nunca la he escuchado ni leído, y me parece una barbaridad...


----------



## mauroz77

Saúl Ortega said:


> Yo sólo paso a recalcar que la expresión usada en Colombia es sólo dirigida a personas, tal como lo explicó ukimix. No significa "está bien". Significa "Es bueno/bienintencionado/recto/honesto/de_buen_corazón/etc.".


Quizá sea regional entonces. En la zona de Colombia en la que vivo (Cali) he escuchado la expresión como reemplazo de "está bien" para referirse a cosas, aunque también con el significado que das si se refiere a personas:
- ¿Qué tal la comida? 
- Es bien.

-¿Te gusta juego de tronos? 
- mmm, sí, es bien.

- ¿El profesor de matemáticas coloca exámenes muy difíciles?
- No, él es bien.

Y ahora que mencionas lo de ir dirigido a personas, he observado también que al menos en mi región, se utiliza el "ser bien" como un adjetivo de "superioridad" social que aún no logro descifrar totalmente a qué se refiere pero que podría ser una o varias de estas opciones:
- Capacidad económica.
- Buena educación (irónicamente).
- Algún prestigio social, ser de "buena" familia.

Ejemplo: Claudia no sale con Pablo, porque ella solo sale con *chicos bien*.
Con esta oración se entiende que Pablo no está a la "altura" de Claudia. Probablemente viva en un barrio popular, le gusta música o tiene formas de vestir que están asociados a una clase económica/social baja. Es incómodo y clasista, pero lo he escuchado ya con bastante frecuencia. ¿Es algo muy de mi región o sucede en otras partes también?

Saludos


----------



## Saúl Ortega

mauroz77 said:


> Y ahora que mencionas lo de ir dirigido a personas, he observado también que al menos en mi región, se utiliza el "ser bien" como un adjetivo de "superioridad" social que aún no logro descifrar totalmente a qué se refiere pero que podría ser una o varias de estas opciones:
> - Capacidad económica.
> - Buena educación (irónicamente).
> - Algún prestigio social, ser de "buena" familia.
> 
> Ejemplo: Claudia no sale con Pablo, porque ella solo sale con *chicos bien*.
> Con esta oración se entiende que Pablo no está a la "altura" de Claudia. Probablemente viva en un barrio popular, le gusta música o tiene formas de vestir que están asociados a una clase económica/social baja. Es incómodo y clasista, pero lo he escuchado ya con bastante frecuencia. ¿Es algo muy de mi región o sucede en otras partes también?
> 
> Saludos


De acuerdo, lo confirmo. 

Pero el otro uso al que se refiere este hilo, repito, nunca lo he escuchado, y me parece una barbaridad.


----------



## chileno

Es un remplazo de "está bien" o "es bueno", pero un mal remplazo que se ha vuelto moda.


----------



## kunvla

He encontrado varios ejemplos del "es bien" en varios autores de partir del Siglo Oro hasta el siglo XX, en unos se refieren a cosas y en otros a personas:

No *es bien* que los hombres honrados sean verdugos de los otros hombres, no yéndoles nada en ello.​Cervantes, Miguel: _Don Quijote de la Mancha_, I, XXII (1605)

Preceptor.— Señor... No *es bien* sacar la espada contra quien nos abre así las puertas de su casa...​Benavente, Jacinto: _El príncipe que todo lo aprendió en los libros_ (1909)

—Señor Coronel, si no tiene cosa de mayor urgencia que comunicarme, aplazaremos el despacho. *Será bien* conocer el particular de lo que nos trae Don Celestino Galindo. Así tenga a bien decirle que pase, y usted permanezca.​Del Valle-Inclán, Ramón María: _Tirano Banderas_ (1926)

Ánimo, Francisco, que a nuevas posiciones, nuevos modos, y el rico no *es bien* que haga malos papeles. ¡Bueno andaría el mundo, si los hombres de peso, los hombres afincados, los hombres de riñón cubierto fueran cuento de risa!​Pérez Galdós, Benito: _Torquemada en la Cruz_ (1893)

[...] un coronel que no se propone conquistar a las masas; un presidente de la república que *es bien* y va al hipódromo.​Sabato, Ernesto: _Sobre héroes y tumbas_ (1961)

Apenas se fue Marita, Quique desarrolló su teoría:
—Si en este país vos te llamás Vignaux, aunque tu abuelo haya sido carnicero en Bayona o en Biarritz, *sos bien*.​Sabato, Ernesto: _Sobre héroes y tumbas_ (1961)

Saludos,


----------



## mauroz77

kunvla said:


> He encontrado varios ejemplos del "es bien" en varios autores de partir del Siglo Oro hasta el siglo XX, en unos se refieren a cosas y en otros a personas:
> 
> No *es bien* que los hombres honrados sean verdugos de los otros hombres, no yéndoles nada en ello.​Cervantes, Miguel: _Don Quijote de la Mancha_, I, XXII (1605)
> 
> Preceptor.— Señor... No *es bien* sacar la espada contra quien nos abre así las puertas de su casa...​Benavente, Jacinto: _El príncipe que todo lo aprendió en los libros_ (1909)
> 
> —Señor Coronel, si no tiene cosa de mayor urgencia que comunicarme, aplazaremos el despacho. *Será bien* conocer el particular de lo que nos trae Don Celestino Galindo. Así tenga a bien decirle que pase, y usted permanezca.​Del Valle-Inclán, Ramón María: _Tirano Banderas_ (1926)
> 
> Ánimo, Francisco, que a nuevas posiciones, nuevos modos, y el rico no *es bien* que haga malos papeles. ¡Bueno andaría el mundo, si los hombres de peso, los hombres afincados, los hombres de riñón cubierto fueran cuento de risa!​Pérez Galdós, Benito: _Torquemada en la Cruz_ (1893)
> 
> [...] un coronel que no se propone conquistar a las masas; un presidente de la república que *es bien* y va al hipódromo.​Sabato, Ernesto: _Sobre héroes y tumbas_ (1961)
> 
> Apenas se fue Marita, Quique desarrolló su teoría:
> —Si en este país vos te llamas Vignaux, aunque tu abuelo haya sido carnicero en Bayona o en Biarritz, *sos bien*.​Sabato, Ernesto: _Sobre héroes y tumbas_ (1961)
> 
> Saludos,


Eso es muy interesante... no imaginaba que existiera ese uso en la literatura. Sin embargo hace tiempo dejó de usarse, según lo que dices. Imagino que esto no cambia en nada el hecho de que está incorrecto usar esa expresión hoy en día.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En los 2 ejemplos citados arriba correspondientes a Ernesto Sábato, el uso de *es bien* hace referencia a un uso muy argentino (creo) y diferente al propuesto originalmente, de *es bien *por *está bien*.
*Ser bien *(y pronunciado con algo de burla como _ser bi*a*n_) es ser de la _high society_, tener alcurnia, básicamente.

Edito: creo que proviene de _bien nacido_, con el sentido ya expresado.


----------



## kunvla

mauroz77 said:


> Y ahora que mencionas lo de ir dirigido a personas, he observado también que al menos en mi región, se utiliza el "ser bien" como un adjetivo de "superioridad" social que aún no logro descifrar totalmente a qué se refiere pero que podría ser una o varias de estas opciones:
> - Capacidad económica.
> - Buena educación (irónicamente).
> - Algún prestigio social, ser de "buena" familia.
> 
> Ejemplo: Claudia no sale con Pablo, porque ella solo sale con *chicos bien*.
> Con esta oración se entiende que Pablo no está a la "altura" de Claudia. Probablemente viva en un barrio popular, le gusta música o tiene formas de vestir que están asociados a una clase económica/social baja. Es incómodo y clasista, pero lo he escuchado ya con bastante frecuencia. ¿Es algo muy de mi región o sucede en otras partes también?


_Diccionario de la lengua española_, la 23.ª edición (2014):

*17.* adj. coloq. De posición social y económica elevada. _Casa, gente bien. Familias bien._​
Leyenda: adj. coloq. - adjetivo coloquial.

El diccionario en línea también lo recoge:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
*11.* adj. De buena posición social:
_una persona bien_.​
Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

kunvla said:


> He encontrado varios ejemplos del "es bien" en varios autores de partir del Siglo Oro


En el Medievo también se utilizó _ser_ como _estar_.

Non podía ser solo con ella una ora (1343, Arcipreste de Hita)
por que non quisiera ser en el so consseio (c 1275, Alfonso X)

Pero en este caso también pienso que es por la definición que citas, Kunvla. En México también se dice "niña bien", por ejemplo. O "Niñas mal", que también es título de una película mexicana y un programa colombiano. Como adjetivo, se entiende por qué _ser_.


----------



## mauroz77

kunvla said:


> _Diccionario de la lengua española_, la 23.ª edición (2014):
> 
> *17.* adj. coloq. De posición social y económica elevada. _Casa, gente bien. Familias bien._​
> Leyenda: adj. coloq. - adjetivo coloquial.
> 
> El diccionario en línea también lo recoge:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *11.* adj. De buena posición social:
> _una persona bien_.​
> Saludos,


Bueno, quedo muy tranquilo con esta respuesta porque siempre me rondaba en la cabeza ese uso en particular (posición económica y social) y creía que estaba mal, pero con esto me queda claro el asunto. Había buscado en foros pero había obviado lo más básico, buscar diferentes acepciones para "bien". Sin embargo, me queda una ligera duda al leer que se trata de entradas coloquiales. ¿Significa eso que su uso está medianamente censurado en la lengua culta?


----------



## kunvla

mauroz77 said:


> Sin embargo, me queda una ligera duda al leer que se trata de entradas coloquiales. ¿Significa eso que su uso está medianamente censurado en la lengua culta?


No, no se censura, y lo del uso coloquial, eso no me convence del todo. Mira lo que ponen el la NGLE (§ 13.8b): 

El adverbio _bien_ se asimila a los adjetivos en expresiones como _Era de familia bien_ o como _Todos vivían en Miraflores, balneario de la gente bien, gracias a una prosperidad familiar que floreció hacía veinte años_.
(Ribeyro, Julio Ramón: _Los geniecillos dominicales_, Barcelona, Tusquets, 1983. [CREA]).​
Saludos,


----------



## mauroz77

Entiendo. En esta última cita que haces no se ve referencia a que sea algo coloquial. Curioso que en DLE si le coloquen esa descripción (adj. coloq) a las entradas. Bueno, he aprendido algo nuevo, ¡mil gracias!


----------



## kunvla

mauroz77 said:


> En esta última cita que haces no se ve referencia a que sea algo coloquial. Curioso que en DLE si le coloquen esa descripción (adj. coloq) a las entradas.


Sí lo es; es que he consultado otros varios diccionarios, ninguno lo menciona. Aquí pongo unos ejemplos:

Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Española © 2016 Larousse Editorial, S.L.:
*bien*
12. adj. Que pertenece a una clase social acomodada: _en este barrio vive la gente bien_.​
Diccionario Clave:
*bien*
adj. inv.
1. Distinguido o de posición social acomodada: _Son chicos bien y no se codean con gente de barrios obreros_.

Diccionario Salamanca de la Lengua Española:
*bien*
adjetivo
1. (invariable) Que pertenece a una clase social adinerada: _una niña bien_. _Los niños bien vuelven a casa muy tarde_. 
*gente bien*
Conjunto de personas de buena posición social: _Era una reunión de gente bien_.​
Saludos,


----------

